# DF: Martial Art Most Effective in MMA?



## Clark Kent (Nov 3, 2010)

*Martial Art Most Effective in MMA?
By Scout200 - 11-03-2010 12:52 PM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Which martial art(s) do you think is the best and most effective in the MMA ?

(ex: BJJ, Boxing, Karate, Kickboxing, Muay Thai, and/or Wrestling)

-Scout


Read More...


----------



## century bob (Nov 7, 2010)

DKH!

And if I had to pick one of these, i'd be MT


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 7, 2010)

Not again, groan 

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90769


----------



## seasoned (Nov 7, 2010)

Tez3 said:


> Not again, groan
> 
> http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=90769


 What she said, or groaned. Anyway, this horse is beaten past death.


----------

